# Passed a "fleshy lump"



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi ladies. 
I'm very distressed that I have just passed me embryo!!!!!
Its size of a bird seed, light/pale pink with a darkened piece attached to it? 
Having experienced a miscarriage last year, I'm thinking this is very much the same thing! If anyone has experienced this but still gone to BFP please give me some hope! 
Please also be honest if this is now over for me 
I'm very sad 


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh no... Following my passing of a fleshy lump thingy, I've had a little few episodes of red blood flow... It's stringy and bright red? It's not continuous at the moment, it's probably ever other time I go to the toilet and wipe. 
This isn't looking goo me ladies.. 

Good luck and I wish u all have a happy 2ww with an end result if BFP!!!!! xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey hun,

The size of the embryo at this stage would be smaller than a full stop and would be invisable to the naked eye   Could be implantation? Could it be the cyclogest (assuming this is what you are on?)

Sorry I can't be of anymore help xxx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi faithope

I'm on day 9 following a day 5blastocyst transfer. I'm not sure what it is?? I've had red blood every other toilet break and I'm loosing alot of old Crinone gel with dark brown colouring(obviously from my lining).
I'm getting twinges in my lady garden too, and a period belly ache.
I'm convinced this is over! Do u think it could be inplantation? It seems alot for that? 
Thankyou for your reply and hope. 
Xxxx goodluck and best wishes to u xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I am on day 8 of a 5 day blast transfer hun, I don't know hun, I am new at this as this is my first go. Have you done a HPT? I went through a miscarriage too, last year but it was all natural, not from TX so I really can't say.

I really hope things will be ok for you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeh this is new to me too... My miscarriage was also natural. No I havnt done a HPT coz I think it may be too early to detect anything anyway. 
I suppose I'll just have to wait and see what happens.

Good luck to u... I really hope u get a BFP xxxx


----------



## Vickytick (Feb 25, 2011)

I really hope that its not what you think it is.  

Thinking of you tonight 

Vicky
x


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou so much Vicky.

All positive messages wipes a little more tears... 
Just a waiting game.

Good luck to u on ur testing day in 2days time xxxxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm only 4 days past 5 days blast transfer.. I reckon this is implantation bleed.. I.d test too my nurse told me pregnable would be out of my body in 9 days from ec!! You would get a hcg level by now but make sure it's a digital one. 

This is my 3rd cycle and i had 2 blasts on Saturday 30th... Blooming more scared this time than the other two!! Xx


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

katreekingsbury if u r on blood thinnng medication like Clexane or aspirin, u cud have a bleed because of that!
Quite a few ladies have experienced this and my clinic warned me about this as well 

Don't worry, when u do treatment there r many reasons why we wud have a bleed, I know it's easier said than done but most of the times it's nothing to worry about
xxx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi hbkmorris - I will do a HPT in the morning to see if it shows anything. I have a digital one sitting around so i will give it a try. U no what they say about everything running in 3's! If it's ur 3rd cycle, it could be 3rd time lucky!! 
Good luck petal xxx

Hi Nikki - I'm not on any blood thinning tablets, I'm just on the Crinone gel (pessery) daily. 
I read up in implantation bleeding and it seems too red to be it? But, as u said u had been warned and that other ladies have experienced it, I'm guns try and stay sting and hope it will pass. 
Good luck and best wishes to u flower xxx 

Thank you to all the ladies who have replied to this post. I really appeeciate the help and support u all give. 
I wish you all the very best of luck,and positive vibes, and believe every single one of us deserves to be a mummy, whenever the day may be xx  xxx


----------

